# Seriously, are there any decent knee pads on the market?



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok, so I realized something was wrong yesterday. I geared up for a snow ride, faithfully put on my FF helmet and POC chest protector. When it came to putting on the knee/shin pads. I debated. In fact, I felt myself arguing "I am not doing DH, I probably don't need them", "I won't push hard today", "there is a lot of snow to fall in, that will cushion the impact anyway" etc. In the end, I didn't wear them. I didn't wear them because they are a pain to ride with if you have to pedal a lot, since they rotate on me.

Although, I had only one wipeout (snow on ice), and did slide quite nicely, things could have been different. There were sharp rocks that poked through the snow at places, and, as always, some icy sections in the shade. I don't want to end up like this guy: (see pic)
[URL="

I realized I needed something I could wear that offered real protection from hard impacts onto Rock and Ice, but was comfortable enough to wear for long pedals of several hours.

1. Price is no object
2. I am not bothered by 'heat' or ventilation issues
3. I ride AM year around, including snowbiking, and Whistler/Winter Park/Moab etc in spring/summer
4. I don't huck too much, but I am old (late 30's) and want to save my knees so I can walk when I am 80.

I have been unimpressed with all of the knee/shin I have tried in the past (RF, Dainese etc). Usually, they are just a knee protector and a shin protector joined just below the knee cap. This design neglects basic anatomy. In my experience, these always rotate on pedaling, since they ignore vastus medialis bulging on knee flexion.

So, I was looking into a Knee pad, and I was going to use the shin protector from the POC bone armor. The question is:

A.) Has anyone done this (cobbled together a Knee and Shin)?
B.) What knee protection do people recommend. I was looking at the 661 Kyle Strait knees, since they have side protection, and a replaceable plastic cup insert, which would allow me to step up the protection if needed. They seem to be the best design on the market. But, I am not sure how they are for pedaling. The 661 Evo seems quite inferior to the POC VPD, so I am not interested in their knee. And the 661 EVO seems less robust than the 661 Kyle Strait anyway.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

A. If you want shin protection, the POC knee/shin is good. Real good. I also remember seeing some Interbike pics showing 2010 Poc offerings with side padding, ala Kyle Strait.

B. If you just want a comfortable knee pad that you will wear all the time, the Kyle Straits are good. If you plan to wear these any time you get on a bike (not just for DH) the Kyle Straits are a popular choice. I'm running these now and plan to try the Fox Launch Pro next season, but only because I can get em for cheap.

C. I don't recommend bastardizing a POC knee/shin and running just the shin guard with a different knee pad. If you look at the strap mechanism on the POC guard you will understand why. Plus you would just be paying more $ to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

in my experience, simple knee pads can rotate or slide off the desiered area completely in a fall, specially if it involves a slide as most crashes do. check some of the vids and still sequences that show this in action. 

ive had nuthin but good luck with the rf/roach rally dh pads and 661's 4x4 stuff. plenty comfy on long rides, never a rotation or a slip when properly snugged up and most importantly they work when ya hit the floor. but i do agree my older 2 strap dainese knee armor can move so those are retired from my gear bag. not sure if their newer armor has cured this or not. im also told the new fox launch gear is as close to perfect as there is but was out of stock everywhere when it came time to order.

good luck with yer search


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> in my experience, simple knee pads can rotate or slide off the desiered area completely in a fall, specially if it involves a slide as most crashes do. check some of the vids and still sequences that show this in action.
> 
> ive had nuthin but good luck with the rf/roach rally dh pads and 661's 4x4 stuff. plenty comfy on long rides, never a rotation or a slip when properly snugged up and most importantly they work when ya hit the floor. but i do agree my older 2 strap dainese knee armor can move so those are retired from my gear bag. not sure if their newer armor has cured this or not. im also told the new fox launch gear is as close to perfect as there is but was out of stock everywhere when it came time to order.
> 
> good luck with yer search


raceface/roach dh pads...they stay on during a crash...if you pedal more put a sleave underneath so you don't get "rug burns"


----------



## mmmmBeer (May 7, 2009)

I used the RaceFace Dig knee pads for the second half of the season and I highly recommend them. Tons of knee protection and very comfy for pedaling. Took a few good spills on rocks and hard ground and they held up great. No shin protection though.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I am currently running some Kyle Strait's and i have been very pleased. They are very comfortable to wear all day and I have gone down several times with them and they don't slide off, even when the crash involves a nice slide. I have also ran some 661 Tomcat's and they are very nice too. I have seen them come across Chainlove recently for $20 for the pair so keep your eyes open. I got Kyle Strait's instead for the side protection, Gee Atherton runs the Tomcat's if that means anything to you.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i must have tough skin. no rash so far when on the trail bike for 2-5 hours but a low seat makes the 4x4's burn a bit behind the knee. i just undid the 2 velcro straps on the climbs, nailed em back to the sides so they didnt catch on anything, and that cured it. my only complaint about the rallys is they tend to prevent a straight leg while standin off the bike. no big deal and i got used to leavin a very slight bend in the knee while in the pits without much of a thought.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Kyle Straits are fine if they are new, but after a while, especially with washing, they stretch, and become 2 sizes larger. And when you crash, they move up/down, and doesn't protect your knee. I am using TLD T Bones' now and they seem tougher so far, but less comfortable.

If you need shin protection, RaceFace is good (if it protects SMT's fat legs, must work well ). TLD Lopes' has the same problem of stretching/moving around, but I got it to work better by sewing on additional wrap-around at the top.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

My Kyle Strait's have been wearing prematurely as well, not so much as stretching to a larger size but the perforated neoprene material under the straps has been getting tore up and they only have a few months of riding on them. When it is time to get new ones though I will be getting them again.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Kali Protectives...I have been wearing a pair for about a month now and think they are great..I tried on about 6 different styles/brands when I picked these up.
They have a good knee cup for Knobbies like mine but they aren't bulky like the Fox Launch Pro although they are very similar in design. 
They have side protection which I was unfortunate enough to test last week when I was headed OTB and the side of my knee slammed the stem..No problem:thumbsup: 
I liked the Straights until I bent my leg, the knee cup isn't deep enough for my knees and pedaling in them all day would suck..For shins I just use some noeprene sleeves from McDavid to cushion pedal hits...Still feel 'em but there's no blood:thumbsup: They sell them with padding too but they were out when I got these...


----------



## party_wagon (Oct 10, 2008)

Go try on a bunch of catcher leg guards. They come in alot of forms & fashions.
http://www.sportsauthority.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12706&CAWELAID=116517726


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

PS If money is no object and you want to really prevent twisting of your knee, you should look into CTI knee braces, like the ones that Fabien Barel used this year. Comes with an optional knee protector.

http://www.ossur.com/?PageID=13216


----------



## lou_b_83 (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my Race Face Stuff. Stays put on me. If you have big legs it might be a problem as the straps around the calf is kind of short.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

The 661 stuff is solid, but a few ideas to think about:
1. BUY SMALL. I'm 6'7" 210 pounds and the smalls are still a bit loose. The sleeve is alright, but has stretched a little. I'm going to try to wash it in hot water, see if it shrinks. But the straps are designed for someone 400 pounds or something. I need to have those cut and shortened
2. If you're gonna try the kyle straits, think about wearing some volleyball kneepads underneath. I've always throught there's insufficient padding on those.
3. If you're really worried about the kneepads slipping, throw the 661 padlocks over them. I tried that once, those suckers never moved (tomcats).


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

mountains said:


> A. If you want shin protection, the POC knee/shin is good. Real good. I also remember seeing some Interbike pics showing 2010 Poc offerings with side padding, ala Kyle Strait.
> C. I don't recommend bastardizing a POC knee/shin and running just the shin guard with a different knee pad. If you look at the strap mechanism on the POC guard you will understand why. Plus you would just be paying more $ to accomplish the same thing.


I already have the POC knee/shin. My review http://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel-and-protection/armor-and-pads/pocsports/bone-vpd-knee-shin-guard/PRD_441692_134crx.aspx gave them 3/5 stars, whereas the POC Helmet and Vest are 5+. I have the elbows as well, and initially they were way WAY too tight, but now they are just way too tight. (my fingers go numb, but not my whole arm, lol). They are still the best on the market though.

@cactus: good point on the knee pads rotating in a crash. I have seen the clip of the 661 EVO doing that. I think part of the problem is the lack of a hard shell on the outside. A hard shell slides, whereas fabric and Kevlar grabs the ground when it hits.

@cableguy: yeah, additional strapping may help. I have heard of, and seen a couple huckers wearing the kneebraces. That is an option for sure. They assured me that comfort wasn't an issue, but they usually aren't pedaling much.

Seriously, how many products are on the market, and most of them are crap. Maybe there are patents that protect against certain designs that make these companies put this crap out there. I feel like I need to call their respective design departments and tell them what the functional issues are, then we can let their marketing and 'artists' make them look 'cool' enough to sell.

My current thought is still to take the top strap of the POC bone knee/shin armor, sew it to the top of the shin part. Cut the knee cup and VPD pad (which is underneath the plastic cup) off. Then (maybe) get a Kyle Strait knee pad, insert a cut section of VPD into where the plastic cup normally goes on the Kyle Strait knee, THEN sew (or glue?) the plastic POC cup to the outer cup sleeve of the Kyle Strait knee (so it slides instead of catches). And if that isn't enough, I will perhaps attach some sort of retaining device (parachute cord?) so that if the knee rotates in a crash more than an inch or two, it will be arrested by the shin pad.

God, do I have to do everything myself to get a decent knee/shin setup?

BTW, thanks for all the replies so far, keep the ideas and reviews coming!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

@cableguy: Hmmm...instead of doing all that sewing (see my post #3), I am thinking maybe copying the Lopez strategy. Getting a 661 Veggie neoprene shin, velcro that to the POC pads and see if they still rotate. 

What size pad do you wear. I was thinking going a bit small and getting a medium for my 6' 200 lb frame. I don't know my calf circumference off the top of my head


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

rdhfreethought
God said:


> I feel ya. I've tried 5-6 different leg armor setups in the past 18 months. It's maddening. The ideal knee pad would be a large cup, in a small tomcat chasis, with MUCH tighter straps, and a little more articulation to get top of the knee coverage, and some padding on the sides like a kyle strait. Then it would never move and give 100% protection. Maybe if I get some money those CTI braces with padding would be a good idea. Anyone have some intimate feedback on that? What do those run?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> raceface/roach dh pads...they stay on during a crash...if you pedal more put a sleave underneath so you don't get "rug burns"


:lol: :lol: :lol: :ihih: Now I know whats up with the knee sleeves your always wearing!! Sorry you stepped right into that one.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

rdhfreethought said:


> (see pic)
> [URL="
> 
> I reconize that knee! Isn't that Gab26?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I've been wearing the Kyle Strait's for the last few years but recently decided to try out the RaceFace version. They have the same styling but include a hard plastic cap inside for extra protection. I got to "test" them a few weeks ago and they stayed in place just fine, even after skipping through some nice big rocks. The only downside is that the sizing runs very small. I'm pretty skinny but I needed the XL pads (luckily I was able to trade the L to my buddy).


----------



## _dw (Jan 20, 2004)

I love the THE Storms, they have been great for me. They never slip, and are reasonably light too.

http://www.the-industries.com/tksg-01.html


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

_dw said:


> I love the THE Storms, they have been great for me. They never slip, and are reasonably light too.
> 
> http://www.the-industries.com/tksg-01.html


I have the same, and the few times I have used them, they are great. I used them for the whole ride, up and down, and had no slipping or discomfort.
Be sure to buy the L/XL size though, unless you are a midget with noodles for legs.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

POC Bone Leg Knee/Shin... Surprised no one mentioned these! I own a pair and they are great:
http://www.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=S92035

Don't know much about the less protective/more comfortable kind though:http://www.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=S92037


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the POC bone VPD knee/shins. I was on the Fox Launches earlier this year and all of the past 2 seasons. The launches didn't stay put and chaffed. 

I've taken the POCs out on 100degree + rides for 2-3 hours, and in the fall, not DH riding but cross stuntery/lite freeride and they stay put and are so ergo friendly that I do forget they're on.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

iridemtb said:


> POC Bone Leg Knee/Shin... *Surprised no one mentioned these!* I own a pair and they are great:
> http://www.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=S92035
> 
> Don't know much about the less protective/more comfortable kind though:http://www.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=S92037


Funny, posts #1, #2 and #3 all mention the POC Bone Knee/Shin 

I bought them last spring, they are ok. But they rotate on me, hence the post. I find the visco-elastic stuff becomes less pliable when cold. On the POC Bone Arm, it's not noticeable. On the Knee, it's a little more apparent. It looks like the Fox armor uses some silicone. Maybe I'll put some silicone caulk on the insides before I cut them up  I suppose I will try adding another strap (to the top part of the shin pad) to see if that helps.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you want just knee protection, you absolutely cannot go wrong with Kyle Straits. Don't pay more for the Evos. It's unecessary.

Kyle Straits FTW!


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

Can you deal with wearing a bib? If so, that's a good option to consider, e.g., http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?ID=91293


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

My Fox Launch Knee/Shin guards are really comfy. No rash and no slipping down or rotating around. Quick release works well too. I had the older revision and hated them, they rubbed my knees raw. These ones are legit:

http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Aut...=Guards&proNumber=29027&imgName=29027001F.jpg

Everything I've read about the RockGarden product is really good as well. The 2010's are supposed to be a big improvement.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Troy lee designs Tbone pads don't rotate on me when climbing.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

LowLow said:


> Can you deal with wearing a bib? If so, that's a good option to consider, e.g., http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?ID=91293


I like those but they don't have large in stock. Do you own a pair and how tall are you?


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you tried the 661 padlock with your current setup?


----------



## BRMBA MONKEY! (Aug 9, 2007)

FWIW, I've gone from Race Face Rally, to Dainese Evolution, to 661 Straits, to Fox Launch full length, and now to Fox Launch shorties and I am stoked at what I have now from what I've had before. I still use the Kyle Straits, but primarily just xc(wipeouts happen everywhere, I go prepared) and my launch shorties for everything else. But, for now I'm limited to only BlurLT2 and can't go toooo crazy(atleast with its current build). However, when my 951 is complete, I'll probably run the full length launch pads. I have done complete xc rides; meaning right around 30 miles or so with the Straits on the whole time and never really had a problem, Sure they get hot, but I'd rather have warm knees and complete the ride than have cool bloody knees and hobble out the trail. I've also used my launch shorties for rather lengthy rides and never had an issue to TOO much heat(every pad gets warm), and taken some pretty decent spills with my knees and shins no worse for wear. I am a "huskier" rider with real mountain biker legs and they fit my 6'2", 195lb frame like a glove with no adjustment of the straps. I've also been all the way up to ~220lb last year about this time and they still fit just fine even under Carhartt pants. Overall though, everyone's tastes are different and it may just take a while to find something that really works for you, all I can say is what has worked for me and hope this helps you out.


----------



## JohnJameson (Jun 3, 2009)

my current Kyle Strait's have 150+ rides in them, and they are STILL working great. They have stretched a bit over the last two years, but I knew that going in so I ordered a size small (I weigh 165lbs.). I have opted not to wash them (to prevent further stretching), so my only complaint is the stink. Mine have not slid down/moved during crashes as has been previously stated, partially because I wear them in conjunction with 661 Veggie shin pads. Good combo. ^^^Also fit great under my Carhartt pants, I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> If you want just knee protection, you absolutely cannot go wrong with Kyle Straits. Don't pay more for the Evos. It's unecessary.
> 
> Kyle Straits FTW!


Not only is it unecessary, it is actually completely counterproductive. I've been through 2 Kyle Straits, and now on the Evos. The Evo's basically suck in comparison (and cost at least 2x the dough...).

Kyle Straits are the mutt's nuts. Wear 'em by themselves for those XC-gone-overboard rides, and combine them with a Veggie-like shin guard or something for the full-on action (actually I run a neoprene shinguard with a plastic insert from LizardSkins...going on 3 years now, and they don't even smell bad...makes me wonder why all pads aren't made like this...but I digress). 
You cannot go wrong with this combo. I don't even velcro my kneepads to the shinguard, and they still do not move around on crashes, just having the 2 together helps stabilize it all. With velcro I imagine it would be near impossible to shift them.


----------

